# 72 Chevy Pickup Street Project!!



## 90GTSTANG (Oct 23, 2010)

Been working on it for awhile now usually hang out on the diecast collecting, and customizing. Just taking my time on it and thought I'd put what I have done so far on here!!!








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Lookin' GREAT... Love the stance and the big rear tires with the skinnier ones on the front look awesome !!
Nice work so far.. Keep a goin' !!!*


----------

